# Pressemeldung: Rhino Baitholder mischen den Schleppködermarkt auf



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

Pressemeldung

*Rhino Baitholder mischen den Schleppködermarkt auf​*




Tostedt. 

Mit den Rhino Baitholdern steht nun ein Naturköder-Schleppsystem zur Verfügung, welches im Praxistest auf Anhieb überzeugte.

Dahinter verbergen sich Naturköderköpfe in zwei Größen und zehn Farben: 
Die Passformen wurden von echten Fischen abgenommen! 

Die Kombination von Passgenauigkeit und verführerischem Köderlauf machen dieses System so außergewöhnlich fängig und einfach zu bedienen. 

Denn es entfällt in fast allen Fällen ein mühsames Justieren des Vorfachs und der Hakenpositionen im Köderfisch. 


Der große Kopf auf für Heringe abgestimmt, dass kleinere Modell für Rotaugen und ähnliche Fischarten. Mit der Verwendung beider Köpfe lässt sich so ein breites Spektrum an unterschiedlichsten Köderfischen (10 bis 28 cm Länge) verführerisch einsetzen. 

Bei der Farbwahl wurden zum einen auf die bewährten Rhino Farbmuster zurückgegriffen, zum anderen auf Erfahrungswerte mit existierenden Naturködersystemen.


Ideale Ködergrößen:
Rhino Baitholder "Medium": zum Beispiel Rotaugen von 10-13 cm Länge
Rhino Baitholder "Large": zum Beispiel Heringe von 18-23 cm Länge


Frerk Petersen, Director Europe Marketing & Product Development von Zebco Europe, ist selbst erfahrener Schleppangler und war von den Rhino Baitholdern auf Anhieb begeistert:
"Das gute für mich war, dass ich die von Michael Kampmann entwickelten Köpfe blind bedienen konnte. Alle anderen mir bekannten Kopfsysteme erfordern immer Einstellarbeit und damit Erfahrung im Umgang. Das ist bei den Rhino Baitholdern weit weniger der Fall. 
Ich stopfte beim ersten eigenen Versuch einen Hering in den Kopf, hängte ihn ins Wasser und er rotierte auf Anhieb schön langsam, genauso wie es sein soll. Das ist beinahe idiotensicher. 
Zudem klappte das bei den üblichen Schleppgeschwindigkeiten, die Rhino Baitholder können also mit Schleppblinkern problemlos zusammen gefischt werden. Schließlich gefällt mir, dass man mit diesen Köpfen selbst große Köderfische anbieten kann. Das ist auch in Hinblick auf das Süßwasser-Schleppen super interessant - ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass die Baitholder auch auf Hecht und Zander ein Volltreffer sein werden - vielleicht viel besser als Blech und Wobbler…"


Die Rhino Baitholder sind ab sofort lieferbar.


----------

